# [Latvian NR] Gints Aleksandrs Drei 11.38 3x3 single (+ 12.85 average)



## NaeosPsy (May 19, 2013)

Broke the last AVG NR by 1,55. lolluckyrape


----------



## Username (May 20, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 20, 2013)

Congrats. 1.55 seconds is actually quite a bit at this speed.


----------

